# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  لكل من يكره الشكل التقليلدي لـ Xp

## أسيل بشار

برنامج جميل يقوم على تغير منظر ال xp و يقوم على جعله شفافا و بألوان شفافة مثل  windows 7 و windows vista وهو برنامج جد رائع وصغير الحجم            
وأتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع وبتمنى اشوف ردود على الموضوع  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

*مشكور على الموضوع*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 4gsmmaroc

بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمة

----------

